# Spooky Empire's Ultimate Horror Weekend



## Robert's "Lullaby" (Jan 22, 2009)

Is anyone from the forum planning on attending this event in Orlando, October 8-10?


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

I'm going to try. I went to Screamfest a few years back and met Robert Englund. I want to meet him again since he's gonna be there this year. I dunno....We'll see if I can make it and if my baby-daddy can come with me.


----------



## FrightTime (Aug 8, 2008)

We were at Screamfest the past three years.
Don't think we'll be able to make it this year. I'm starting a season with the Orlando Repertory Theatre, and, unfortunately, the weekend of Screamfest is the final weekend of performances for the first production of the season.

- Shawn
FrightTime Productions


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

i'm planning on going. was trying to decide which convention to hit this year and think this will be the one.


----------



## Robert's "Lullaby" (Jan 22, 2009)

I was planning on going but missed out on the VIP tix and now I'm not sure I wanna go without being able to attend the Sat night party...maybe I ought to spend the $600 it would have cost me for the weekend on some new props!


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

My family of five are attending Friday's zombie walk and spending the night to go on Saturday. But I don't have the money to buy the passes. Does anybody know what we would be able to get into without having to buy the passes??

I may be able to purchase one pass for one of the days, I just have to decide which one.
I know the Steve, Tango and Amy from Ghost Hunters are going to be there and would love to meet them.


----------

